# Lehren und lernen



## Hutschi

*Lehren: Akkusativ oder Dativ*

_Lehren_ erfordert standardmäßig den Akkusativ. Im Duden, Ausgabe 1981, steht noch "er lehrt mich lesen (_auch_ mir)". In Bertelsmann "Die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung" ist die Form mit Dativ als "nicht korrekt" bezeichnet. 

Dass die Form mit Dativ erwähnt wird, liegt offensichtlich daran, dass sie weit verbreitet ist. Sie wird wohl in der Umgangssprache in weiten Gebieten verwendet und war im Duden von 1981 noch anerkannt.

*Lehren und Lernen*

Die beiden Wörter stehen in Kontrast:

Ich lehre dich schwimmen. (Ich bringe dir das Schwimmen bei.) 

Ich lerne von dir schwimmen. (Du bringst mir das Schwimmen bei.)

In der Umgangssprache wird regional "lernen" auch anstelle von "lehren" verwendet. 

* Ich lerne dir schwimmen. (Ich bringe dir das Schwimmen bei.) - (Standardsprachlich ist das falsch.)


(siehe auch http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=269659 - dort wurde "lehren" off-topic diskutiert.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In der Umgangssprache wird regional "lernen" auch anstelle von "lehren" verwendet.


Das halte ich für dialektale Verwendung, ansonsten wäre es einfach falsch. 

Umgangssprache ist nicht die Gesamtheit von auftretenden Fehlern, sondern eher saloppe, vulgäre oder ungenaue Ausdrucksweise des Alltags.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Lernen als Lehren: Ich habe es als Kind so gelernt, aber nicht im Dialekt, sondern in der dortigen Umgangssprache, die es vielleicht vom Dialekt übernommen hat. Aber das weiß ich nicht. Der itzgründische Dialekt klingt völlig anders. Andererseits ist die Wendung sehr alt und war wohl auch in der englischen Sprache vorhanden.


----------



## Sepia

Kajjo said:


> Das halte ich für dialektale Verwendung, ansonsten wäre es einfach falsch.
> 
> Umgangssprache ist nicht die Gesamtheit von auftretenden Fehlern, sondern eher saloppe, vulgäre oder ungenaue Ausdrucksweise des Alltags.
> 
> Kajjo



Hat auch in etwa die gleiche Logik wie "Ich importiere Ware nach Polen."


----------



## Hutschi

Es tritt auch in der englischen Sprache auf. "I learn him" ...

Ich denke, es ist eher ein umgangssprachliches Relikt, als eine neue Fehlbildung. 

Im Grimmschen Wörterbuch ist es noch aufgeführt.


> wie lehren mit lernen verwechselt wird (sp. 569), so ist schon seit alters, vielleicht zuerst im mitteldeutschen, auch lernen für das active lehren im gebrauch, und zwar in des letzteren fügung. die neuere gewählte rede hält sich von dieser verwechselung fern.


 
Der gesamte Abschnitt ist zu finden unter http://germazope.uni-trier.de/Projects/DWB in der Online-Version.


Es gehörte demnach nicht zur "gelehrten Rede", aber doch zur Umgangssprache.


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Es tritt auch in der englischen Sprache auf. "I learn him" ...


 
Richtig, aber dort dürfte es ebenso klingen wie "ich lerne ihm ..."



> Ich denke, es ist eher ein umgangssprachliches Relikt, als eine neue Fehlbildung.


 
Es wird einfach eine Analogiebildung zum deutschen Wort "beibringen" sein:

Ich bringe es dir bei.
Ich lehre es dir.
Ich lerne es dir.



> Es gehörte demnach nicht zur "gelehrten Rede", aber doch zur Umgangssprache.


 
Das kann ich gut glauben.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine Ergänzung. Im Duden, Bd. 9 habe ich gefunden, dass Verbindungen, wie "anlernen" sowohl für "lehren" als auch für "lernen" verwendet werden. "Anlehren" und "einlehren" seien demnach veraltet.

"Die Kinder das Zeichnen lehren" und "den Kindern das Zeichnen lehren" sind nach dieser Quelle beide korrekt, allerdings ist die Form mit dem doppelten Akkusativ in der Standardsprache heute (wieder) gebräuchlicher. Wird die Sache, die gelehrt wird, nicht genannt, dann müsse jedoch der Akkussativ stehen. "Man lehrte die Kinder".


----------



## Whodunit

Hutschi said:


> Noch eine Ergänzung. Im Duden, Bd. 9 habe ich gefunden, dass Verbindungen, wie "anlernen" sowohl für "lehren" als auch für "lernen" verwendet werden. "Anlehren" und "einlehren" seien demnach veraltet.


 
Ich habe bisher keines der genannten Wörter (anlernen, anlehren, einlehren) verwendet.



> "Die Kinder das Zeichnen lehren" und "den Kindern das Zeichnen lehren" sind nach dieser Quelle beide korrekt, allerdings ist die Form mit dem doppelten Akkusativ in der Standardsprache heute (wieder) gebräuchlicher.


 
War es einst nicht so? Ich weiß nur, dass "lehren" und "halten für" einige der wenigen Verben sind, die tatsächlich den doppelten Akkusativ fordern, sind. Die beiden werden im Lateinischen schon so verwendet, auch dort gibt es nur wenige von dieser Sorte.



> Wird die Sache, die gelehrt wird, nicht genannt, dann müsse jedoch der Akkussativ stehen. "Man lehrte die Kinder".


 
Hier würde ich eindeutig "unterrichten" bevorzugen.


----------



## floridasnowbird

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe bisher keines der genannten Wörter (anlernen, anlehren, einlehren) verwendet.
> 
> Das heisst aber dennoch nicht, dass "anlernen" ein selten vorkommender Begriff waere  . In der Wirtschaft wird staendig von "angelernten Arbeitern" gesprochen, also von Mitarbeitern ohne qualifizierten Ausbildungsabschluss wie Studium oder Lehre. Bsp.: ungelernter (Hilfs-)Arbeiter, angelernter Schreiner, gelernter Schreiner.
> 
> Gruss, Floridasnowbird


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe noch Neuigkeiten zu dem Thema gefunden. In seinem Buch "Sick of Sick" schreibt André Meinunger vom Zentrum für allgemeine Sprachwissenschaft in Berlin:


> "_[...] _Wenn man ehrlich ist, empfindet man den doppelten Akkusativ als gewöhnungsbedürftig. _[...]_ Sie lehrte ihn mich. _[...]_ Die, die sich an ihn gewöhnt hatten, rümpften die Nase über das "Stoiber-Deutsch", als der damalige bayrische Ministerpräsident_ den Ausländern richtiges Deutsch lernen wollte. [...]."_


 
Ich habe stark gekürzt und etwas aus dem Zusammenhang herausgerissen zitiert, um die drei Zeilen einzuhalten. Man kann den kompletten Text in dem Buch auf Seite 48 nachlesen.

Dieses zeigt zugleich, dass die Wendung mit "lernen" in bestimmten Sprachbereichen geläufig ist, ohne dass ein Gefühl eines Fehlers entsteht, als auch, dass in anderen Gebieten eine sehr geringe Toleranz gegen Abweichungen besteht.

Stoiber kommt einfach ebenfalls aus einer Gegend, in der "lernen" ein Synonym für "Lehren" sein kann. 

Bei "Lernen" im Sinne von "Lehren" wird in diesem Fall ganz selbstverständlich der Dativ verwendet.

Meinunger weist darauf hin, dass der doppelte Akkusativ (ich lehre es ihn) in der deutschen Sprache sehr selten ist und wie ein Fremdkörper wirkt.




> Ich schrieb: _Es tritt auch in der englischen Sprache auf. "I learn him" ..._
> Whodunit schrieb: _Richtig, aber dort dürfte es ebenso klingen wie "ich lerne ihm ..."_


 
Dem kann ich zustimmen. Ich nehme an, auch in Englisch hängt es davon ab, was man gelernt hat. Für mich klingt beides gut, bei anderen drehen sich die Zehennägel beim Lesen nach innen.


----------



## berndf

Wir hatte zu _lernen/lehren_ einen Thread im EHL forum. Der könnte Dich interessieren.


----------



## Hutschi

Vielen Dank, das ist sehr interessant.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, ich hatte schon leichte Zweifel an der Verwendung lehren=lernen. Aber es tritt auch außerhalb vom Dialekt auf.
Die Sendung war nicht im Dialekt.

mdr um Vier:

"Die (Wölfe) lernen ihrem Nachwuchs das Springen ..."

Umgangssprachlich, im Wesentlichen standarddeutsche Aussprache.


Der Artikel hier ist schon alt, aber ich mache mir immer noch Gedanken. 
Es ist Nichtstandard-Sprache, aber keineswegs falsch. Und es wird immer nooch verwendet. (Meine Eltern haben es ausschließlich statt "lehren" verwendet.)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Die (Wölfe) lernen ihrem Nachwuchs das Springen ..."


Das war es ein dialektbedingter Fehler in der (angenäherten) Standardsprache. Oder einfach mangelnde Sprachbeherrschung.



Hutschi said:


> aber keineswegs falsch.


Doch, das ist falsch. Extrem falsch sogar, mir stellen sich alle Nackenhaare auf.


----------



## Hutschi

Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm



> unser lernen ist somit passiv zu lehren, es hat diesen charakter bis heute wol vorwiegend, aber nicht uneingeschränkt bewahrt (vergl. unten II, 2), *wie auch die bedeutung von lehren in die von lernen übergeschwankt hat. *




Wörterbuchnetz - Deutsches Wörterbuch von Jacob Grimm und Wilhelm Grimm



> 14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lehren für das passive lernen (wie sich umgekehrt für das active lehren lernen findet,
> 
> 
> 
> s. unter letzterem), entwickelt sich verhältnismäszig spät, aber sehr allgemein, es findet sich nicht nur im hd., sondern selbst im späten altnord. læra
Click to expand...


Es mag standardsprachlich falsch sein. aber es ist eine schon alte Form.
Es liegt keinesfalls an Dummheit und Unvermögen, dass die Form verwendet wird, also auch nicht an mangelnder Sprachbeherrschung. 

Ich kenne niemanden, der in umgangssprachlichen Situationen ausschließlich Standarddeutsch spricht. 

Vollständig erhalten hat sich die Form in "anlernen". Hier auch standardsprachlich.
Ich lerne ihn an. Er wird angelernt.

Ich höre es öfters in sehr verschiedenen Regionen, bin aber dafür sensibilisiert. 

Das Wordreference-Forum musste mich erst lehren, dass lernen nicht standardsprachlich für "lernen" verwendet werden darf.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es mag standardsprachlich falsch sein. aber es ist eine schon alte Form.


Das mag so sein. Heute ist es standardsprachlich falsch und darauf wird in Schulen auch Wert gelegt.



Hutschi said:


> also auch nicht an mangelnder Sprachbeherrschung.


Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Wie gesagt, _sehr oft _liegt es meiner Meinung nach an dialektalem Hintergrund (auch wenn derjenige gar nicht mehr echten Dialekt im engeren Sinne spricht).

In Bezug auf Standardsprache ist es mangelnde Sprachbeherrschung -- man beherrscht eben die Standardsprache nicht korrekt und das in dem Falle eins durchaus wichtigen, verbreiteten Verbs und einer prominenten Fehlverwendung, auf die in Schulen hingewiesen wird. Was, wenn nicht dieses, ist ein passender Maßstab für Sprachbeherrschung? 

Viele Menschen kommen damit halt ihr Leben lang durch, weil es in ihrem sozialen Umfeld nicht wichtig ist. In manchen Berufen müssten sie dringend dazulernen, weil solche Sprachfehler dort nicht akzeptabel wären.

An _Dummheit_ liegt es natürlich bei den meisten nicht. Sie haben es einfach nur falsch gelernt. Das gilt ja auch generell für quasi alle anderen möglichen dialektalen Einflüsse.



Hutschi said:


> dass lernen nicht standardsprachlich für "lernen" verwendet werden darf.


Du meinst für "lehren". ;-)


----------



## Hutschi

Ja. Jetzt wirbelte es ... in meinem Kopf ...

PS:

Ich habe es nicht bestritten, dass es standardsprachlich falsch ist.
Ich denke nur, dass man verstehen sollte, was ein anderer sagt.
Dazu gehört Umgangssprache.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke nur, dass man verstehen sollte, was ein anderer sagt.


Als ich mit etwa 10 Jahren das erste mal im Urlaub so eine falsche Verwendung gehört habe, habe ich sehr gestutzt und es intuitiv sofort als grob falsch wahrgenommen. Ist etwa so, als ob jemand reingehen/rauskommen verwechseln würde. Aber der Kontext macht natürlich klar, was gemeint ist und man versteht es dann schon. Für mein Empfinden ist es aber ein derart grundlegender Fehler in der Standardsprache, dass mir das Abtun als Umgangssprache schwerfällt. Nicht jeder Fehler ist einfach nur Umgangssprache. Wer heute überwiegend standardsprachlich lebt, der kann das ausmerzen und sollte nicht auf Fehlern als "umgangssprachlich möglich" beharren.


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo,Kajjo,
danke, dass Du die tatsächliche Verwendung bestätigst. 
Urlaub deutet auf regionale Verwendung hin. Das ist auch interessant.
Ich kam mir schon ganz schlecht vor ... (Das meine ich ernst.)
Ich betrachte aber Umgangssprache als hochwertige Sprache, mit "Abtun" hat es nichts zu tun. Und auch in Umgangssprache können Fehler auftreten. (Sowohl beim Hören als auch beim Sprechen.) 

Mit welchem Fall (Artikel) wurde es verwendet? Ich vermute Dativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> In der Umgangssprache wird regional "lernen" auch anstelle von "lehren" verwendet.
> * Ich lerne dir schwimmen. (Ich bringe dir das Schwimmen bei.) - (Standardsprachlich ist das falsch.)
> [....]
> Ich kam mir schon ganz schlecht vor ... (Das meine ich ernst.)


Du brauchst Dir nicht schlecht vorzukommen.  

"Ich lerne dir schwimmen." o.Ä. habe ich als Kind oft gehört.

"jdn. etw. lehren" wird in unserer Gegend im Mündlichen nie verwendet, stattdessen nur "jdm. etw. beibringen".


----------



## Frau Moore

Ich bin in Bayern geboren und habe lernen + Dativ immer für eine mundartliche Wendung gehalten.

Wo sich für mich "i lean da schwimma" sehr normal anhört, klingt ein "ich lerne dir schwimmen" einfach schlimm, als würde sich ein Bayer erfolglos um Hochdeutsch bemühen.

Interessant, dass in anderen Gegenden Deutschlands tatsächlich so gesprochen wird oder wurde.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frau Moore said:


> Wo sich für mich "i lean da schwimma" sehr normal anhört, klingt ein "ich lerne dir schwimmen" einfach schlimm


"ich lerne dir schwimmen"  wird  im Badischen Ländle natürlich auch nicht so gesprochen, sondern "Ich lern' der schwimme."


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> danke, dass Du die tatsächliche Verwendung bestätigst.


Na ja, dass dieser Fehler in manchen Regionen sehr oft auftritt, war doch von vornherein unstrittig. Er wirkt aber auf die Mehrheit der heutigen Sprecher schon klar falsch und nicht nur "umgangssprachlich". Ich finde schon, dass man sich vornehmen sollte, das Wort nicht mehr falsch zu verwenden und es sich nicht als Umgangssprache schönreden sollte. Es ist einfach ein in manchen Regionen verbreiteter Fehler.



Hutschi said:


> Urlaub deutet auf regionale Verwendung hin. Das ist auch interessant.


Eindeutig Süd-Ost-Deutschland in meiner Erfahrung, möglicherweise auch manche anderen südlichen Regionen sowie in meiner Erfahrung eher nur noch alte Leute -- oder aber eben dialektaler Hintergrund.



JClaudeK said:


> "jdn. etw. lehren" wird in unserer Gegend im Mündlichen nie verwendet, stattdessen nur "jdm. etw. beibringen".


Das wiederum ist bei uns auch so. "Beibringen" ist sehr viel verbreiteter als "lehren", was eher gehobener Sprache oder echtem Lehren (Schule, Studium) vorbehalten ist. Fahrradfahren bekommt man beigebracht, nicht gelehrt. Aber eben auf gar keinen Fall bekommt man es gelernt... (echt klingt echt grausig).



Frau Moore said:


> Wo sich für mich "i lean da schwimma" sehr normal anhört, klingt ein "ich lerne dir schwimmen" einfach schlimm, als würde sich ein Bayer erfolglos um Hochdeutsch bemühen.


Volle Zustimmung. Mundartlich, genau mein Reden. Standardsprachlich aber inakzeptabel.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Eindeutig Süd-Ost-Deutschland in meiner Erfahrung, möglicherweise auch manche anderen südlichen Regionen sowie in meiner Erfahrung eher nur noch alte Leute -- oder aber eben dialektaler Hintergrund.


Ich weiss nicht. Eigentlich ist _lehren _in keiner deutschen Muntart ausser in Niederdeutsch und Niederfränkisch idiomasisch. Es ist eindeutig ein bildungssprachliches Verb, das nur in gehobenen Registern benutzt wird. In Niederdeutsch und Niederfränkisch (und Niederländisch) ist dies anders, weil dort der umgekehrte "Fehler" gemacht wird, dort heisst _lehren_ sowohl _lernen_ als auch _lehren_. Verschmolzen sind die Verben in allen Mundarten, nur im Norden andersherum als in der Mitte und im Süden.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> bildungssprachliches Verb, das nur in gehobenen Registern benutzt


Ja, richtig. Das schrieb ich bereits in #23.



berndf said:


> Verschmolzen sind die Verben in allen Mundarten, nur im Norden andersherum


Das verstehe ich nicht. Was ist im Norden verschmolzen? Welche Mundart meint du? Ich spreche von Standarddeutsch und da werden lernen/lehren klar unterschieden, wobei "lehren" in der Tat gehoben ist und oft durch "beibringen" ersetzt wird.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Welche Mundart meint du?


_Norddeutsche_ Mundart; also Plattdeutsch.
_Ick *lehr *swemmen = Ich *lerne *schwimmen.
Ick *lehr di *swemmen = Ich *lehre dich *schwimmen._


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> _Norddeutsche_ Mundart; also Plattdeutsch.
> _Ick *lehr *swemmen = Ich *lerne *schwimmen._


Ich kenne es so auch aus dem Südwesten:  _dumm gebor unn nix dezugelehrt (= nichts dazugelernt)_.

Ich habe hier auch noch was gefunden:


> En alsacien on dit : "dumm gebore on nix dezu gelehrt", ce qui veut dire : "né bête et rien appris".



Es scheint also nicht auf Norddeutschland beschränkt zu sein.


----------



## berndf

Ganz im Westen ist wahrscheinlich fränkischer Einfluss. Ich hatte _Niederfränkisch_ geschrieben, weil ich mir dort sicher war. Vielleicht geht das aber noch weiter runter.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Ich kenne es so auch aus dem Südwesten: _dumm gebor unn nix dezugelehrt (= nichts dazugelernt)_.


Im Badischen hört sich das so an: "_Dumm gebore unn nix dezug*lernt*"._


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Im Badischen hört sich das so an: "_Dumm gebore unn nix dezug*lernt*"._


Ich habe hier noch ein älteres Beispiel aus dem Alemannischen gefunden (Fastnachtsmotto aus Basel, 1954): _E Dail lehrt’s nie (oder dr ewig Schwoob)_. Also übersetzt: "Ein Teil lernt's nie".

Möglicherweise setzt sich das standardsprachliche "lernen" mehr und mehr durch. Dialekte sind halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Dialekte sind halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.





Demiurg said:


> Möglicherweise setzt sich das standardsprachliche "lernen" mehr und mehr durch.


bzw. der Unterschied zwischen _dezug*lernt*_ und _dezug*lehrt *_ist (bei schnellem Sprechen)  ziemlich schwer herauszuhören. _**_


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Ich habe hier noch ein älteres Beispiel aus dem Alemannischen gefunden (Fastnachtsmotto aus Basel, 1954): _E Dail lehrt’s nie (oder dr ewig Schwoob)_. Also übersetzt: "Ein Teil lernt's nie".
> 
> Möglicherweise setzt sich das standardsprachliche "lernen" mehr und mehr durch. Dialekte sind halt auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren.


Es kann durchaus in allemannischen Dialekten vorkommen, es ist aber sicher nicht die Regel. Das schweizerische Idiotikon führt _lere_ für _lerne_ auch auf. Aber das ist eben nur eine Variante. In Niederfränkisch und Niederdeutsch ist es regelmäßig. Das Verb mit _n_ gibt es dort überhaupt nicht. _Lernen_ zu sagen ist eindeutig hochdeutsch und kein natives Wort.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Lernen_ zu sagen ist eindeutig hochdeutsch und kein natives Wort.


_lernen_ oder _lehren_?


----------



## berndf

_Lernen_. Nativ heißt es Platt so, wie in #26. In Niederländisch ähnlich.


----------

